# Should I Breed?



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I am new to the community here, but not bettas. ;3

I have bred many different fish before in my life, (summer job at a fish farm, Used to have a 100gal tank with salt water fish, ect.) and I was wondering if I should breed my Bettas. I have had Bettas most of my life, but had to get rid of my red crowntail when we moved. I brushed up on my breeding from this site, and various ones on google, and think I get the idea of breeding. It is a little different from breeding koi >.<

But, I was thinking about breeding Banana(my yellow CT) and Fish(my female CT), or Swimmy(my sister's female CT). We are going to petco tomorrow, and I am going to buy a 5-10 gallon, and various plants and supplies. I am not sure if I should breed, though. Please let me know!

Thanks,
-SweetnSpicy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. As long as you have done your research, have the time, money and room, I don't see why not! Also, make sure you have homes for all the babies.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Well, as it's been stated several times, DO RESEARCH. If you feel like you've done enough, do a little more. 

I would recommend getting a 10-20 gallon long for the breeding tank though, I think 5 gallons is a bit too small. Make sure you have a large grow out tank, 100+ jars for the fry when they get older, a home for them all, and food ready for the fry when they are free-swimming(I believe, also, I think baby brine shrimp are one of the options for food).
I'm no breeder, but I think these are just a few of the basics that you need. Breeders, feel free to correct any of my mistakes!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

*@dramaqueen-* We have the room, and I have the money, so it is probably a go on the breeding. I found a good local fish store that would like some bettas, so maybe that would work out. Also, I know some family and friends who would like a nice fish ;3

*@AngelicScars- *I am still doing research :3 Google is my new best friend lol
I think I can get a 20gal, or two 10gal tanks. I heard the fry like micro worms? I am still thinking on what food to use to condition my two now. I have quite a few jars now, are canning/mason jars okay? They are pretty big, but I am not sure if it is a good choice. 

Thanks so much for the input <3


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I believe mason jars are one of the commonly used jars. 
I've read some people conditioning their Betta with bloodworms.

Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I use Mason Jars. Well, actually ANY jars I can get my hands on. 

I'm going to condition mine with Bloodworms and Brine shrimp cubes. Micro worms are great! I'm going to use, Microworms, Baby Brine shrimp, and Vinegar eels as a back up. Also, storage bins work for spawning tanks!! That is my choice. I've read that they don't get as distracted. LOL

And.... As Mr. Vampire says.... RESEARCH UNTIL YOUR BRAIN HURTS!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding, if you decide to go ahead with it. Maybe keep us updated? It's always fun to hear how everything is going


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm the forums main breeder (having some sucky luck with getting mine to spawn lately). I think your good 

I use infusoria and BBS mainly. But I reccomend Microworms and BBS for a beginner breeder.

I reccomend at least a 10 gallon but I've been finding that my bettas like 20 gallon plastic tubs (from walmart) a lot better.

1,550 posts!! Yay me!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm the forums main breeder (having some sucky luck with getting mine to spawn lately). I think your good
> 
> I use infusoria and BBS mainly. But I reccomend Microworms and BBS for a beginner breeder.
> 
> ...


If I was to breed, I'd probably get the tubs as well. I believe I read on one of the websites that you posted that some people do that. It's seems to be a great way to breed Bettas!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

*@AngelicScars- *Yes, we have LOADS of Mason jars, my mom is a canning freak, and buys in bulk. Bloodworms are now added to my list! Thanks so much for your hep :]

*@doggyhog- *I think I will use a variety of those foods, I don't know yet. Depends on what is in stock. And, storage bins work? Never new that, huh, I guess I need to research moar lmbo. Thanks for the help 

*@CodeRed- *Of course I will keep y'all updated on them, and thanks for posting 

*@MrVampire181- *Microworms are probably my main choice, but still, as I said before, depends on their stock. As for the 20gal tubs, are they just any old storage unit? Or does it have to be a certain type, ex. clear...

Also, good luck getting your fish to spawn in the future, I hope your luck turns around :3

Thanks for the posts everyone!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

any kind of storage bin works. I use storage bins when I get a fish and don't have a permanent tank for it.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

*@doggyhog- *Thanks so much! They are on my list now I am sure. I could get two or three of those :B


----------

